# new build $1000 aud to spend



## fletcher barker (Jul 23, 2015)

hello and thanks in advance
i am looking to build a new desktop i have around $1000 - $1200 Australian to spend. its been ages since i built a desktop so its all a little different. i have done some research and this is what i have got. 
i am not much of a gamer any more but would like the option to play the lastest games if i could doesnt have to be the best settings. i like to have multi app going at once. getting back into using pc again.




* AMD FX 8-Core Black Edition FX-8350 FD8350FRHKBOX *
Edit Move $255.00  $255.00  Remove item



* Asus M5A99Fx Pro R2.0 Atx Am3+ Motherboard *
Edit Move $199.00  $199.00  Remove item



* Corsair CX600 600W V3 ATX Power Supply| 80 Plus Bronze CP-9020048-WW *
Edit Move $99.00  $99.00  Remove item



* Noctua NH-U12S 120mm Multi Socket CPU Cooler *
Edit Move $88.00  $88.00  Remove item



* Corsair Carbide Series 200R Black Compact Mid Tower Case *
Edit Move $85.00  $85.00  Remove item



* WD 1TB 3.5 Inch SATA3 7200rpm 64MB Caviar Blue Internal HDD WD10EZEX *
Edit Move $72.00  $72.00  Remove item



* Kingston Hyper X Fury 8GB (2x4GB) Red - HX318C10FRK2/8 *
Edit Move $89.00  $89.00  Remove item



* Cooler Master Hyper 212X CPU Cooler RR-212X-20PM-R1 *
Edit Move $55.00  $55.00  Remove item



* SAPPHIRE DUAL-X R9 280 3GB GDDR5 OC WITH BOOST (UEFI) *
Edit Move $259.00  $259.00  Remove item

there are 2 cpu coolers in there wasnt sure which one to use. total is $1200 with all this but take away a cpu cooler to give room to move. 
what do you suggest is this any good or can i do better for the money. i dont care about what the case looks like. i went with AMD instead of intel because of cost.. how easy is it to build it myself, was thinking about paying someone to do it for me, but thought maybe i could save some money and do it myself.
thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## m&m's (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi,

I would swap the FX-8350 for a FX-8320 to save 46$, get rid of the Noctua CPU cooler and add a BX100 250Gb.

Building a computer is as hard as doing LEGOs, so you _should, probably, maybe_ be good to build it yourself. It all depends on your LEGO skill level.


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 23, 2015)

its been a while since i played with lego i might have to practice a bit before hand. lol
cool thanks i will drop the Noctua CPU cooler and add a BX100 250Gb. i was unsure what the
*Internal Ssd* was for. seems like a good idea. guess i am going over budget a little i should be good as long as the wife doesnt find out.


----------



## rubenclavs (Jul 23, 2015)

@fletcher barker

Hi dude, welcome to the pc gaming world  I do agree with you that when it comes to a solid budget build, then AMD is the choice. You check my specs over my profile that I use pretty much AMD stuff since I don't have those bucks to spend on Intel. What I can tell you is that, I'm very happy with my rig, I can play all my favorite games without any hassle (except for some driver mistakes i did last week, some tweaking, failed OC cuz I'm a noob).

Here is my suggestion and why I chose the parts:

CPU 


AMD FX-8320 3.5GHz 8-Core Processor
$209.00

***Same cores with 8350, but 8320 clocks at 3.5-4.0 while 8350 clocks at 4.0-4.2. If you can manage to overclock this 8320 to 4.0-4.2 then you have the same speed with the 8350 with less money.

CPU Cooler 


Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
$65.00

***This is the baseline cooler for overclocking, I have this cooler but as I mentioned I am noob at overclocking hahahaha. So if you have a friend who is good at overclocking, then your processor is safe with this cooler.

Motherboard 


Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 ATX AM3+ Motherboard
$188.00
***Refer to this link - http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-intel-amd-motherboard,3902.html - this board is good in reviews and cheaper compared to ASUS

Memory 


G.Skill Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
$88.00
***Some of the best memory modules. 1866 (max support for the CPU) and Latency 9 (fast).

Storage 


Crucial M500 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
$89.00

***SSD will change your overall experience with your pc. Faster boot time and data read/write compared to mechanical hard drive. I am also saving to get a SSD soon 





Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
$69.00
***1 TB is enough to store your game files, music, videos and some porn 

Case 


Corsair 200R ATX Mid Tower Case

***A very decent case so I haven't changed this choice of yours.

Power Supply 


Corsair CX 600W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
$115.00

***Bronze rated and 600 watts from a reputable brand.






Video Card
PowerColor Radeon R9 380 4GB PCS+ Video Card
$314.00
***This is where you spank your money - the GPU. This 380 is faster compared to the 280 (choice) and faster compared to GeForce 960 (same price range). Difference between 960 and 380 is power consumption, 960 uses less power, but this 380 has 4GB of VRAM so you can crank up those details in your games and also some future proof. You can see reviews over here for benchmark.

http://hardocp.com/article/2015/07/...sipation_4gb_video_card_review/1#.VbCAc_mqpBc

***Note - if you can find other brands with the R9 380 4GB then it's up to you to decide on the color, the form of the cooler and etc.

*
Total: $1220.00*

Cheers!


----------



## rhino (Jul 23, 2015)

Hm, AMD don't seem to have a DDR4 solution yet. Has to be DDR3 1866Mhz, higher delivers issues.
Any tower cooler with 3-4 copper heat pipes will do the job, even the cheapest. (Put another fan on the other side to help pull the air through and generally accelerate air flow in the box).
I'm finding 120Gb SSD a bit tight, would go with 240Gb in your shoes.
I would go for this Mobo: ASUS TUF Sabertooth 990FX R2.0


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 23, 2015)

wow thanks heaps for the help, and thanks for explaining it as well too me. time to go spend some money now. thanks again for taking the time to help me.


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 23, 2015)

sorry last question, i am going to go for the 120gb internal ssd. is that enough for an OS. i figured i will use that just for the OS and maybe get another one later on.   which OS should i get,,  dont laugh, i havent really used either one, still on XP here. the 120gb ssd mentioned above is no longer available so any recommendations on a god cheap one around 80-100 dollars

oh and the cooler mentioned the evo i cant find that one also, end of life at my computer store. i am not going to overclock the cpu (not at moment and will get another one if i do) so is the one i mentioned above 
*Cooler Master Hyper 212X CPU Cooler RR-212X-20PM-R1* going to do the job. or should i get something else.


----------



## rhino (Jul 23, 2015)

The forum is all about sharing info and asking questions.
The Hyper 212 will do the job, but so will anything else remotely similar.
What with W10 around the corner you might as well hang on for the retail release. That's a must in your shoes as there are some major steps forward as regards graphic tech included in it.
OK so your in Oz.
In that case, the price is right.


----------



## rhino (Jul 23, 2015)

This is also a bit nifty:  http://cplonline.com.au/catalogsearch/result/?q=Kublai+KL05
Have a look at the review: http://www.techspot.com/review/966-budget-mid-tower-case-roundup/
Deal for the day will do the job: http://cplonline.com.au/silverstone-600w-strider-essential-psu-sst-st60f-esb.html
I would get this RAM due to the cooling fins: http://cplonline.com.au/corsair-cmz8gx3m2a1866c9-8gb-2x4gb-1866mhz-ddr3-cmz8gx3m2a1866c9.html
Try this one: http://cplonline.com.au/ocz-arc-100-240gb-sata-iii-2-5-ssd-arc100-25sat3-240g.html
You must already have a secondary data HDD in your existing PC so use that one for the mo' and get the bigger SSD.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 23, 2015)

I'll just leave this here for you to check out (just as good if not better at gaming, and Intel)- http://au.pcpartpicker.com/p/jPbwbv


----------



## rhino (Jul 23, 2015)

Yeah, I was waiting for the Yanks to chime in. Intel, straight down the line, every time.
Part prices look a bit better though.


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 23, 2015)

thanks rhino for the links above. i got permission to up the budget to $1300 so i can swap power supply to the one you suggest (
*Silverstone 600W ATX12V / EPS12V Strider Essential PSU Bronze*) and now i can affored the 
*OCZ ARC 100 240GB SATA III 2.5" SSD - ARC100-25SAT3-240G* you suggested).  Looking now at the case link you provided. thanks again


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 23, 2015)

Go Intel you will be glad you did.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 23, 2015)

> permission to up the budget to $1300



i7/R9 380 build for $1303 http://au.pcpartpicker.com/p/pqRgf7


----------



## rhino (Jul 23, 2015)

fletcher barker said:


> thanks rhino for the links above. i got permission to up the budget to $1300 so i can swap power supply to the one you suggest (
> *Silverstone 600W ATX12V / EPS12V Strider Essential PSU Bronze*) and now i can affored the
> *OCZ ARC 100 240GB SATA III 2.5" SSD - ARC100-25SAT3-240G* you suggested).  Looking now at the case link you provided. thanks again


Yeah, all good Bro!
The SSD size is rather relevant, I only have Steam with Half-Life DM and Rage installed on top of the usual stuff and I only have 6Gb space left so I have to de-install something every time I want to install another one.
I've had a lot of fun with my FX6300 and ASUS offers very good mobo software (IMHO) which makes updating the bios and OC'ing very simple.
The G-Card story is a bit of conundrum at the mo'. Rumours of new VRAM from AMD but no fixed release date, compatibility questions regarding full DX12 and further iterations with existing cards and for sure you need AT LEAST 3GB VRAM on your G-Card if you buy today.


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 23, 2015)

damn *BarbaricSoul why did you have to go and do that, i thought i had my list complete and now you have me thinking about a intel setup. which one to choose, i have always been an amd user. will have to do some more research now. thanks. thanks to everyone been a big help. learning heaps*


----------



## Leothelesser (Jul 23, 2015)

Corsair Carbide Series 200R Compact ATX Case   $85

Intel Quad Core Xeon CPU E3-1231v3, LGA1150, 3.4GHz 8MB CACHE      $365    Real power will cover you for years

ASRock Fatal1ty B85-KILLER/B85/4 x DDR3 /1 x PCI-E 3.0 x16      $119     Great sound and a quality board

Kingston HX318C10FBK2/8 8GB(2x4G) Kit 1866Mhz DDR3 cl10 Fury Black      $76

MSI Radeon R9 380 Armor 2X OC 2GB     $282   Don't really need 4gb on a 380

SeaSonic 650W OEM V3 80Plus Gold PSU     $119   

Kingston SSDnow SV300S37A/120G 120G SSD3  $72

Seagate SATA3 2TB 7200RPM Barracuda 64mb Cache    $98      You will fill a 1 gb easy

Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO CPU Cooler    $28

Corsair "Air Series" Air Flow 120mm Quiet Edition Case Fan     $16    Case needs 2 fans in


                                      $1260     Umart


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 23, 2015)

i really like the Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor. as the budget grew i might be able to get this. am i right in saying when you install the OS you install it first on HDD and add driver for SSD, then you move it across to SSD. is that right.


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 24, 2015)

i really thought i had my build done very sorry for changing it. looking at changing to an intel build as i like the cpu. here is what i have so far. no overclocking.

Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor centre com 479
ASRock Z87-EXTREME3, Socket 1150, 4x DDR 3 Slots, 2x PCIE x16, 1x PCI-E x1, 3x PCI, 6x SATAIII, umart - 125
Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9 8GB (2x4GB) 1866MHz DDR3 cpl - 89
MSI Radeon R9 380 2GB Video Card centre com - 289
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive centre com - 69
OCZ ARC 100 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive cpl - 77
Thermaltake SMART 550W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply cpl - 85

total is $1213.
i still need a cpu cooler (cant find the hyper 212 evo to buy) and need a cheap case. (dont care what it looks like as long as it does the job)
happy to move the budget to 1300-1350. unsure if i can find the motherboard above.  is the 550w enough power for the cpu if i dont overclock it.

case i found 
*Deepcool Black Tesseract BF USB 3.0 Mid Tower Case - $45 cpl
with the motherboard above if i am correct i can only use ram 1600 spead as anything above that i need to overclock it.?*


----------



## JayCan73 (Jul 24, 2015)

If your only performance requirements are gaming related an I5 will serve you as well as an I7, also if you don't plan to overclock or go sli/crossfire in the future you could save some cash and go b85 mobo and invest the cash saved into a gtx970 or amd equivalent. Will get you better gaming performance for your money.


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 24, 2015)

i was thinking long term the i7 would be better as i dont have to touch for a while. i want the option for gaming but i dont have the time to play much these days. i wanted a mobo that i can use the 1833 ram no overclocked. (is there much difference from 1600 -1833) say mobo around $150. and cheap cooler around $65 dollars.


----------



## JayCan73 (Jul 24, 2015)

Games are not likely to require more than 4 threads any time soon, game makers don't want to limit their games to 10%(pulled that stat outa my ass) of pc users. A 3.7ghz I5 4590 sells for $240cdn as opposed to a $400 plus 4790k, pair that saving with what you'd save going b85 (my board cost me $60)+what you save from using stock cooling, that's like another $300 that could be spent on your gpu budget. Gaming will benefit much more from gpu horsepower than a few hundred ghz on your cpu, especially once you consider the premium on the board and cooling. There won't be any measurable difference between 1600 mem with good timings and 1866.


----------



## JayCan73 (Jul 24, 2015)

Just as an example my dual core Pentium @4ghz and 1ghz 7950 rarely drops below 30fps with high to ultra settings(minus hair effects) playing witcher 3, 45 avg, noticeably better than console


----------



## JayCan73 (Jul 24, 2015)

I had a look at the site you were shopping from, they had an I5 4670 for $250, looked like their best deal on the intel side. AMD processors aren't a bad choice but they seem to wanna milk ya for a board that'll let you OC to acceptable performance.  IMO, that I5, a decent b85 board(has sata 3, usb 3.0, pcie 3.0x16) and the best gpu you can afford, with an acceptable power supply is the best way to spend dem coins. Spending 50 to 100% more to OC for 10% better performance is not a better option than a beefy gpu. Good luck with your build!


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 24, 2015)

whats the difference from the MSI Radeon R9 380 4GB and the gtx970. i think i can get the MSI for $349.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 24, 2015)

Here's what I recommend from www.pccasegear.com







I didn't bother putting in a CPU cooler because the Intel stock cooler does the an alright job & you save some dosh $$$, Just pick up a CoolerMaster Evo 212 down the line for $45 

I hope this helps 

Here are the links for more info...

*Intel Xeon E3 Gaming Bundle - http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=31328

MSI Radeon R9 380 OC graphics card - http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32312

HyperX FURY 120GB - http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27943

 WD Blue 1TB - http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21231

Corsair CX-600 V3 PSU - http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21713

NZXT S340 Mid Tower Case Black/Red - http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=30344 

*


----------



## JayCan73 (Jul 24, 2015)

The 380 is a 7950(updated) with minimal dx12 support on a 256bit wide memory bus(384 on the 7950). I'm not familiar with aus prices but that seems pretty expensive for it's performance,(20%better than 7950 at best) what are prices can you get on a 280? That card is about equal to a gtx960, goes for about 240(cdn)new. What's the used market like in your area? I got a used 7950 for $100 and OC'c by 200mhz fine. Pays to shop around. 960 eats much less juice and could save you on the cost of a psu. (1ghz 7950, b85 mobo, stock 4670, plus ssd, hdd fans etc) could run easily on a 450w gold psu easy.


----------



## JayCan73 (Jul 24, 2015)

I can't see what's in that gaming bundle, but a 970 will absolutely spank a 380, probably beat the 390 in a lot of cases. Gimme a breakdown of the xeon bundle and I'll try to give you an idea of the performance it's capable of. What monitor resolution do you intend to play at?


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 24, 2015)

this is that i have come up with

Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor centre com 479
ASRock Fatal1ty B85 Killer Motherboard MBDASRB8501D cpl - 115
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 240-Pin (2X4G) 1600Mhz SDRAM DDR3 CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B cpl - 89
MSI Radeon R9 380 4GB Video Card centre com - 349
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive centre com - 69
OCZ ARC 100 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive cpl - 77
Thermaltake SMART 550W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply cpl - 85
Deepcool Black Tesseract BF USB 3.0 Mid Tower Case cpl - 45
Cooler Master Hyper 212X CPU Cooler RR-212X-20PM-R1 cpl - 55 

i think should work have not checked is 550w is enough power or will fit in case. just want to thank everyone that has helped me, thanks heaps. learnt heaps. total cost is $1350 ish. funny how the budget started at $1000 and not long after jumped to $1350. lol


----------



## rhino (Jul 24, 2015)

i think should work have not checked is 550w is enough power or will fit in case. just want to thank everyone that has helped me, thanks heaps. learnt heaps. total cost is $1350 ish. funny how the budget started at $1000 and not long after jumped to $1350. lol[/QUOTE]

This is what always happens when the Yanks pick up the trail. You end up with a nuclear power station and massively over budget when all you wanted was a rocket.


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 24, 2015)

lol so true.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 24, 2015)

http://au.pcpartpicker.com/p/Y6qr8d


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 24, 2015)

fletcher barker said:


> this is that i have come up with
> 
> Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor centre com 479
> ASRock Fatal1ty B85 Killer Motherboard MBDASRB8501D cpl - 115
> ...



if you are not going to OC (which the B85 motherboard does not support OC'ing), get the 4970 cpu instead of the 4970k CPU and save $50. Personally, for a non-OC'ing system, I'd go with a H97 chipset before B85. Newer chipset, no chance of compatibility issues with the haswell-refresh CPU and the haswell motherboard.


http://au.pcpartpicker.com/p/xQBzrH


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 24, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> http://au.pcpartpicker.com/parts/partlist/



wrong link


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 24, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> wrong link



DOH, fixed



JayCan73 said:


> Games are not likely to require more than 4 threads any time soon, game makers don't want to limit their games to 10%(pulled that stat outa my ass) of pc users. A 3.7ghz I5 4590 sells for $240cdn as opposed to a $400 plus 4790k, pair that saving with what you'd save going b85 (my board cost me $60)+what you save from using stock cooling, that's like another $300 that could be spent on your gpu budget. Gaming will benefit much more from gpu horsepower than a few hundred ghz on your cpu, especially once you consider the premium on the board and cooling. There won't be any measurable difference between 1600 mem with good timings and 1866.



I wouldn't be so fast to say that. The XBone and PS4 both have 8 core CPUs.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 25, 2015)

Stick to your original build, there are too many opinions showing bias, i'll add mine now.
Lose the Hyper cooler and keep the Noctua, keep the 8350 CPU, you can never have too much power, getting a smaller one will leave you with buyers regret.
Install a 256Gb SSD, that will be big enough for OS and games. Get the newer GPU, a 380 will do fine, 390 if you can afford it.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 25, 2015)

JayCan73 said:


> I can't see what's in that gaming bundle, but a 970 will absolutely spank a 380, probably beat the 390 in a lot of cases. Gimme a breakdown of the xeon bundle and I'll try to give you an idea of the performance it's capable of. What monitor resolution do you intend to play at?


You're right, you don't have a clue as to Australian pricing.
A GTX 970 takes up nearly half of the original $1,000 budget


----------



## rhino (Jul 25, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Stick to your original build, there are too many opinions showing bias, i'll add mine now.
> Lose the Hyper cooler and keep the Noctua, keep the 8350 CPU, you can never have too much power, getting a smaller one will leave you with buyers regret.
> Install a 256Gb SSD, that will be big enough for OS and games. Get the newer GPU, a 380 will do fine, 390 if you can afford it.


Yeah, they'll have you flying round in a dustbin as long as it's got an i7 in it.
The idea of having an ASRock mobo makes my hair stand on end.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 25, 2015)

rhino said:


> The idea of having an ASRock mobo makes my hair stand on end.


I just bought another one last week, that makes three the same now, all Z77


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 25, 2015)

rhino said:


> The idea of having an ASRock mobo makes my hair stand on end.



why?


----------



## rhino (Jul 25, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I just bought another one last week, that makes three the same now, all Z77


I don't doubt they do the job, matter of taste, I've always stuck with ASUS and haven't been disappointed.
My choice on a budget would be:
http://cplonline.com.au/asus-m5a97-evo-r2-0-am3-motherboard.html
I think even if I wasn't on a budget I'd buy AMD because, at the end of the day, they all do the same thing so what's the point?
I wouldn't turn my nose up at that Xeon+MSI bundle up top though.
Regarding CPU coolers, I had one of those Hyper 212 jobs and it did what it is supposed to do (once I put a second fan on it), which any similar cheaper cooler with 3-4 pipes will do.
However, this double jobby will perform better and you can have 3 fans on it if you wish:
http://cplonline.com.au/coolers/silverstone-heligon-he01-cpu-cooler.html

You listening Cobber?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 25, 2015)

OP said they wouldn't be OC'ing (which is why my last suggestion has a non-K cpu and H97 motherboard in it) so a high-end cooler like the Noctua or that Silverstone is unneeded. The Hyper will do just fine on a non-K i7


----------



## rhino (Jul 25, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> OP said they wouldn't be OC'ing (which is why my last suggestion has a non-K cpu and H97 motherboard in it) so a high-end cooler like the Noctua or that Silverstone is unneeded. The Hyper will do just fine on a non-K i7


Yeah, he says that today.
Looking at the games due for release in the future (Doom 4 or even Dying Light albeit already out) the concept may appear more attractive.
The ASUS software bundle provides it at the push of a button. Simple as on/off.


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 26, 2015)

i think it got out of hand i want a pc that will last for a few years without having to touch it. having the option to play games but also to load app's quick. i think the amd 8350 will do the job. everything here costs more. i do like the i7 4790k cpu from the testing i have seen works great but costs heaps here. is there much difference between the 2gb and 4gb r9 380. difference is $70 dollars.  i like the gtx 970 gpu but its $440 cheapest i have seen compared to the $250 for r9 380 2gb. i dont think i need to spend $1300+ on a pc i think $1100 is a better budget.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 26, 2015)

fletcher barker said:


> i think it got out of hand i want a pc that will last for a few years without having to touch it. having the option to play games but also to load app's quick. i think the amd 8350 will do the job. everything here costs more. i do like the i7 4790k cpu from the testing i have seen works great but costs heaps here. is there much difference between the 2gb and 4gb r9 380. difference is $70 dollars.  i like the gtx 970 gpu but its $440 cheapest i have seen compared to the $250 for r9 380 2gb. i dont think i need to spend $1300+ on a pc i think $1100 is a better budget.



Honestly, if I was in your position, I would still stay with an Intel CPU. You don't need a 8 core or 8 thread CPU from what you've said. The majority of programs an average user and occasional gamer runs are only going to use 2 to 4 threads/cores. I honestly think you would be good with an non-K i5 build.

http://au.pcpartpicker.com/p/QsmRt6

And the i5 is only about $20 more expensive. Here's the same build, but with the i5 switched out to the least expensive AMD 8 core and least expensive motherboard with an adequate power-phase design to handle the electricity hungry 8 core.

http://au.pcpartpicker.com/p/2jN9Hx

As for finding the parts at the prices we are, the link I post to my builds include links for ordering the parts at those prices. Those are Australian E-tail sites. They should deliver to any address in Australia.


----------



## rhino (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah, AMD at that level is for enthusiasts.
No point if your not prepared to use what it has to offer. Same goes for the "k" on the end of the Intel number. 
The i5 solution will best suit your needs.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 26, 2015)

if you think the 8 core is better than the i5, here is a comparison of AMD's top 8 core CPU against the i5 4590- http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1289?vs=1198


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 27, 2015)

ok i have settled for the i7 4790 and r9 380 4gb gpu. this is what i am going for:

$  438.00  Intel Core i7-4790 3.5GHz Socket 1150 BX80646I74790
$  145.00 ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0 AM3+ ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
$  65.00  GeIL EVO Veloce Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory - $65 PLE
$  319.00 PowerColor Radeon R9 380 4GB PCS+ Video Card - 319 PLE
$  69.00 Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
$  77.00 OCZ ARC 100 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
$  85.00 Thermaltake SMART 550W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply
$  45.00 Deepcool Black Tesseract BF USB 3.0 Mid Tower Case
$  55.00 Cooler Master Hyper 212X CPU Cooler RR-212X-20PM-R1
Total $1298

should  550W be enough and the cooler should do the job?? . cant find 212 evo so went with cheaper cooler master hyper. not overclocking so i dont think it would really matter. 

JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THERE INPUT AND HELP. 

 i didnt really know anything, as 6 years since last build.  I have learnt heaps. i am very happy i stumbled onto this website for help.  I went with spending a little more as i dont normally have the money to spend on computers and i have it now so might as well spend a little more now so it will last longer.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## m&m's (Jul 27, 2015)

fletcher barker said:


> ok i have settled for the i7 4790 and r9 380 4gb gpu. this is what i am going for:
> 
> $  438.00  Intel Core i7-4790 3.5GHz Socket 1150 BX80646I74790
> $  145.00 ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0 AM3+ ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
> ...



The computer wont work since parts are incompatible, you can't use an Intel CPU (socket LGA1150) with an AMD motherboard (socket AM3+)!
You need a motherboard that has a LGA1150 socket.


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 27, 2015)

well i am glade you were around to spot that, thanks whats a good motherboard for $150 aud


----------



## m&m's (Jul 27, 2015)

fletcher barker said:


> well i am glade you were around to spot that, thanks whats a good motherboard for $150 aud



Asrock Fatal1ty H97 Performance
Gigabyte H97-HD3

Both are $139 aud.

EDIT: You can save a lot by buying an Intel Xeon E3-1231 V3 instead of an i7. They are both the same, except the i7 has integrated graphics which is useless if you have a dedicated card like you do.
EDIT2: You can save even more by buying the bundle deal that @Lionheart mentioned -> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=31328
It contains CPU, MOBO and RAM.
EDIT3: Thermaltake PSUs are not the greatest, they have been known to be crap before so as @Lionheart mentioned a Corsair CX-600 would be a better choice.
EDIT4: What are the shipping cost like in Australia? I know a lot of Americans here buy from 4-5 online shops because they don't pay the shipping, but here in Canada shipping is rarely free so it actually costs less to buy all from the same place!


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 27, 2015)

http://au.pcpartpicker.com/p/7dqQQ7


----------



## rhino (Jul 27, 2015)

Why not this one B'Soul suggested;
http://au.pcpartpicker.com/part/asrock-motherboard-h97mpro4

Ooh, also like this kit from ne6.
You can always use the cooler that comes with the CPU in the box to start with and the HDD from your current rig to save a few bucks, as mentioned.
In your case, the i7 is a little eccentric to my mind though a Xeon chip is a nice little alternative.

I think everything's been said at least twice now so all you need to do now is concentrate.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 27, 2015)

The ASUS B85-Pro Gamer
https://www.umart.com.au/umart1/pro/Products-details.phtml?id=10&id2=376&bid=6&sid=194269&
Internet price $139


----------



## Countryside (Jul 27, 2015)

+1 ASRock H97M


----------



## Leothelesser (Jul 27, 2015)

listen to m&m's

also  i7 4790K doesn't need to be overclocked .... it is already a great factory overclock that doesn't need expensive cooling or a top end Z motherboard

and who was insulting ASRock motherboards ...... a curse on thou

ASRock Fatal1ty H97-PERFORMANCE/ H97   great MB that overclocks as good as a low end Z MB

and where do you live in OZ

Umart have branches in Brisbane,Sunshine Coast,Gold Coast,Sydney and Melbourne ...... pick up from store saves big bucks on postage


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 28, 2015)

cool thanks i will get one of those mobo mentioned above (someone did bag ASRock so wasnt looking at them but i think i will compare the 2 mentioned above). looks like i have to visit like 3 stores to buy everything, wished i could just buy from one. yeah i am in melbourne was unsure about umart, never bought from there before. its the fun time now the buying. thanks again everyone


----------



## rhino (Jul 28, 2015)

fletcher barker said:


> cool thanks i will get one of those mobo mentioned above (someone did bag ASRock so wasnt looking at them but i think i will compare the 2 mentioned above). looks like i have to visit like 3 stores to buy everything, wished i could just buy from one. yeah i am in melbourne was unsure about umart, never bought from there before. its the fun time now the buying. thanks again everyone


So, you going to tell us your final decision?
I've had a closer look at ASRock this week, historically, they were what you got in your budget ready made office PC, and their website was horrible until recently. They seem completely comparable with the rest these days.


----------



## rubenclavs (Jul 28, 2015)

@fletcher barker 

How about this less than 1k build 

CPU 


AMD FX-6300 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor
$145.00

CPU Cooler 


Cooler Master Hyper 212X 82.9 CFM CPU Cooler
$47.00 
Motherboard 


ASRock 970 Extreme3 ATX AM3+ Motherboard
$105.00

Memory 


G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
$85.00 
Storage 


Crucial M500 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
$89.00





Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
$69.00

Video Card 


MSI Radeon R9 380 2GB Video Card
$289.00

Case 


Corsair 200R ATX Mid Tower Case
$83.00

Power Supply 


Thermaltake SMART 550W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply
$85.00

Total: $997.00

Let me know if you like this one


----------



## SASBehrooz (Jul 28, 2015)

fletcher barker said:


> whats the difference from the MSI Radeon R9 380 4GB and the gtx970. i think i can get the MSI for $349.



Get Asus Strix for $340 over R9 380 : 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...899&cm_re=Asus_GTX_970-_-14-121-899-_-Product


----------



## m&m's (Jul 28, 2015)

SASBehrooz said:


> Get Asus Strix for $340 over R9 380 :
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...899&cm_re=Asus_GTX_970-_-14-121-899-_-Product



He's from Australia mate.


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 29, 2015)

hey everyone i decided to spend $1341. thought i have the money now (not normal for me to have this much money free to spend on computer). so went with better cpu for long run and allows me to play around with some programs better at same time.

Intel Core i7-4790K Devil's Canyon 4.0GHz Socket 1150 BX80646I74790K
ASUS B85-PRO Gamer/B85/4 x DDR3/1 x PCI-E3.0/2.0 x 16/2 x PCI-E2.0 x 1/4 x SATA3/4 x USB 3.0/HDMI/DV
GeIL EVO Veloce Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory - $65 PLE
PowerColor Radeon R9 380 4GB PCS+ Video Card - 319 PLE
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
OCZ ARC 100 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Corsair CX600 600W V3 ATX Power Supply| 80 Plus Bronze CP-9020048-WW
Deepcool Black Tesseract BF USB 3.0 Mid Tower Case
Cooler Master Hyper 212X CPU Cooler RR-212X-20PM-R1

didnt really see much difference with ASUS AND ASROCK so went with asus. i like the build im sure people can do better but i like this, will be strange not getting an AMD CPU. again would like to thank everyone for helping with ideas and explaining to me about certain parts. to me. 
i saw the post about getting Asus gtx 970 gpu got all excited then found out it was American dollars. lol


----------



## rhino (Jul 29, 2015)

Bravo!
I would have gone for the i5 or Xeon combo and gotten the 240Gb SSD however your reasoning is in order and you went with an ASUS mobo (nice one too) and the 4gb on G-card.
Hooroot!


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 29, 2015)

just found out i might be able to afford the gtx 970 gpu instead of the r9 380 4gb.  price difference is about $120-$140 dollars. is the extra price worth it.


----------



## R0H1T (Jul 29, 2015)

fletcher barker said:


> just found out i might be able to afford the gtx 970 gpu instead of the r9 380 4gb.  price difference is about $120-$140 dollars. *is the extra price worth it*.


No, unless you're a sucker for uber efficient (read *green* ) stuff.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 29, 2015)

since you got mb that cant oc (or at least not much) better get non K cpu and saved money put for 250gb ssd (sumsung 850evo would be better over arc 100 but if $ dont allow it arc will do it too). 120gb ssd will be filled up quite fast.


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 29, 2015)

was thinking about long term not having to touch computer for awhile, at moment no overclocking but if i get K i can get another mobo and look to overclock maybe down the track. thought if i get ssd 120gb that can handle OS and maybe 1-2 other apps and get another ssd card later on.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 29, 2015)

fletcher barker said:


> was thinking about long term not having to touch computer for awhile, at moment no overclocking but if i get K i can get another mobo and look to overclock maybe down the track. thought if i get ssd 120gb that can handle OS and maybe 1-2 other apps and get another ssd card later on.


you dont want to touch pc for a awhile and yet you plan to upgrade mobo and ssd. i'd say this is a bit of contradiction.
it took me 1.5 years to gather pc from my sys specs. so since you are on the budget as i was (tho you have some cash to start while i hadnt any) you should make plan for saving&upgrading down the road.
intel is coming with new socket for upcoming cpus so mb manufacturers will start making new mbs and will drop production of old ones so at some point (probably in next 6-9 mounts) it will be difficult to find z97 mbs in stores.
on the other hand ssds will be there for quite a long time with newer models with improved durability, better pricing etc.
so if i was in your shoes i would drop ssd for now and go for K cpu and Z97 mb. then in a few mounts when you save some cash you can just add ssd (if you manage to save enough you may end up with 500gb ssd rather then 250).
this way you wont waste money on parts that soon will be replaced but you cant resell (some AU members said that down under 2nd hand pc parts market in close to non existent). there were a lot of Z97 mb prepositions in builds we offered pick one that fits your budget best and you wont make a mistake. if you end up with some $ left from those 1341 you have decided to spend put them to ssd savings so you can get it sooner rather then later.

edit: i just saw that there wasnt any Z97 prepositions so far so here is the list of Z97 mbs offered in au. you can squeeze few $ in exchange of expand slots if you go for micro atx over full atx board


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 29, 2015)

found these 2 z97 mobo that seem ok

*Asus Z97 PRO GAMER* - $219

*ASRock Z97 Pro4 LGA 1150 Motherboard - $156

thinking i might go for ASROCK as seems to be ok mobo. can anyone make a different suggest for z97 mobo around those prices.*


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 29, 2015)

http://au.pcpartpicker.com/part/gigabyte-motherboard-gaz97md3h
http://au.pcpartpicker.com/part/msi-motherboard-z97pcmate
http://au.pcpartpicker.com/part/gigabyte-motherboard-gaz97d3h
http://au.pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-motherboard-z97mplus
http://au.pcpartpicker.com/part/asrock-motherboard-fatal1tyz97killer
http://au.pcpartpicker.com/part/msi-motherboard-z97g55sli
http://au.pcpartpicker.com/part/msi-motherboard-z97g45gaming
http://au.pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-motherboard-z97a
asus offerings are a bit of expensive except micro atx one
asrock z97 pro4 is ok


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 29, 2015)

Personally, I say wait for Skylake next week.


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 30, 2015)

if they releases the new cpu on 5th august how long roughly would it be to make it to Australia


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 30, 2015)

fletcher barker said:


> if they releases the new cpu on 5th august how long roughly would it be to make it to Australia


i wouldnt bother with the new cpu. performance improvement on cpu side is too shy to worth the price tag. what you should look for is price drops of current gen cpus. you might get good deal for 4790k you are following and save a some money for something else.


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 30, 2015)

yeah thats what i was thinking, but if released on 5th and takes a month to make to australia and only have $40 dollars not worth it. unsure to wait or not. the new cheaps doesnt seem much of an upgrade compared to 4790k


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 30, 2015)

@Mussels and @THE_EGG are from AU for sure (there are some others too but cant remember their names). they might be more of a help about when skylake can expected to AU


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 30, 2015)

fletcher barker said:


> if they releases the new cpu on 5th august how long roughly would it be to make it to Australia


Depends on the shop really. Umart Online I've found to be pretty darn good for releasing stuff almost on the same day as the release date - same goes for PCCaseGear most of the time. When I had a 970 SLI setup, I picked those up from Umart the day after release without a pre-order (this was Umart Milton though which is their central HQ). And the 5930k I have I bought about 4 days after release from Computer Alliance without a pre-order. I'd say that it shouldn't be longer than 1-2 weeks for the new CPU to arrive in local stores but it will vary shop to shop. Some places do pre-orders and may give you an ETA as well. Pre-orders though are normally for products with heaps of hype or used in small shops as a way of ensuring the demand is there for a product before buying from the wholesaler.


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 31, 2015)

is this a good video card
Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB Video Card - $450
https://au.pcpartpicker.com/parts/partlist/
just found pc case gear shop good prices


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 31, 2015)

fletcher barker said:


> is this a good video card
> Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB Video Card - $450
> https://au.pcpartpicker.com/parts/partlist/
> just found pc case gear shop good prices


Well it has a basic hamster wheel blower cooler so it will run hotter and a little noisier than cards with larger fans (e.g. Gigabyte windforce, EVGA ACX 2.0). However an advantage of this is that pretty much all of the hot air will be exhausted from the case instead of just left to rely on case airflow to remove the heat. I personally wouldn't buy because I value quiet computing immensely but it is a decent video card and from my experience, Asus' after sales support in Australia is really good. Also just to note I personally wouldn't recommend a 970 if you plan to get another in the future for SLI because the extra GPU horsepower will expose the vram problem more clearly in gameplay if you are running at 1440p or 4k (that is the reason I no longer have 2x 970s).

Edit; For $10 more than that Asus Turbo card you can get this Gigabyte Windforce from Umart which has a better cooler. https://www.umart.com.au/umart1/pro/Products-details.phtml?id=10&id2=409&bid=2&sid=219271&


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 31, 2015)

*Asus Radeon R9 390 DirectCU-II 8GB GDDR5 Graphics Card* $469 is the r9 390 better than the gtx 970


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 31, 2015)

fletcher barker said:


> *Asus Radeon R9 390 DirectCU-II 8GB GDDR5 Graphics Card* $469 is the r9 390 better than the gtx 970


In short, yes the 390 is better than the 970 though only by a small margin. The 970 overclocks like a beast (on the most part), and would probably overtake the 390 in performance. However the extra vram on the 390 will help at very high resolutions while running future titles. I'd get a 390 over a 970 if it were me.


----------



## fletcher barker (Jul 31, 2015)

so is the *Asus Radeon R9 390 DirectCU-II 8GB GDDR5 Graphics Card* $469 a good gpu only going to use one gpu


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 31, 2015)

fletcher barker said:


> so is the *Asus Radeon R9 390 DirectCU-II 8GB GDDR5 Graphics Card* $469 a good gpu only going to use one gpu


For $469 yes. The Sapphire Nitro Tri-X would be my choice of a 390 but it is considerably more expensive when I quickly looked at my usual shops.


----------



## fletcher barker (Aug 1, 2015)

For $499 I going with r9 390 8gb msi


----------



## fletcher barker (Aug 1, 2015)

ok am going to buy on mon or tue. thanks everyone this is what i went with

pcasegear-CENTRE COM 

$  -  $  479.00 Intel Core i7-4790K Devil's Canyon 4.0GHz Socket 1150 BX80646I74790K
$  -  $  125.00 ASRock Z97 Anniversary Socket LGA1150 ATX Motherboard 
$  89.00 $  -  Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3
$  -  $  499.00 MSI Radeon R9 390 Gaming 8GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
$  75.00 $  -  Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
$  85.00 $  -  Kingston HyperX Fury 120GB 2.5in SSD
$  99.00 $  -  Corsair CX600 600W V3 ATX Power Supply| 80 Plus Bronze CP-9020048-WW
$  45.00 $  -  Deepcool Black Tesseract BF USB 3.0 Mid Tower Case
$  45.00 $  -  Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo CPU Cooler

$1541 total. way over budget but i have some extra money at moment so i think its worth it if computer will last a long time and of course if wife doesnt find out the exact cost. lol. i think i have checked everything and all looks like its compatible and should work together. thanks again everyone for the help. sorry it took so long for me to figure it all out, for me its alot of money to spend wanted to make sure i  got a got build.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 1, 2015)

you may want to have 20-30$ for additional fans if default case fans cant handle heat and high environmental temps in AU. but first assemble it check temps during gaming or some benchmark (3d mark on heaven) then go for more fans if temps are too high
also i would chose evga over corsair cx if getting evga doesnt add extra shipping costs. everything else looks fine. i am sure you will be happy with power of the pc once you are done.


----------



## fletcher barker (Aug 1, 2015)

cool thanks same price for the evga so going with that one. yeah i was wondering about the fans thanks for your post i will do that.  yeah looking forward to buying and building it now


----------

